# Liegt Peta falsch? Interview mit Veit Wilde



## jörn (20. Juli 2020)

Gute Idee den Betroffenen direkt zu Wort kommen zu lassen.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Juli 2020)

Wenn alle Angler zusammen halten würden und dafür bereit sind 1 Cent zu opfern, kriegen wir die Peta schon klein gemacht.
Wie das geht? Man überweist per PayPal (sehr wichtig) eine Spende in höhe von 1 Cent an die Organisation.
Dafür zieht PayPal denen eine Gebühr in Höhe von 37 Cent ein, wenn das alle Angler machen würden, sind die finanziell ganz schnell am Ende.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

bin zwar nicht gerade ein Fan von ihm, aber was er da so schreibt finde ich nicht schlecht.

Wobei es die Verfahrenseinstellungen aber meist eben gar nicht mehr in die Medien schaffen, wodurch diese Masche ja so erfolgreich ist.

Sowas erreicht dann vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Angler, in der Öffentlichkeit bleibt meist nur der Tatvorwurf übrig.


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2020)

Irgendwie schafft er es in den letzten paar Jahren nur noch mit höchstens suboptimalen Themen in die "Schlagzeilen". Liegt das immer nur an den "anderen"?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Juli 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Wenn alle Angler zusammen halten würden und dafür bereit sind 1 Cent zu opfern, kriegen wir die Peta schon klein gemacht.
> Wie das geht? Man überweist per PayPal (sehr wichtig) eine Spende in höhe von 1 Cent an die Organisation.
> Dafür zieht PayPal denen eine Gebühr in Höhe von 37 Cent ein, wenn das alle Angler machen würden, sind die finanziell ganz schnell am Ende.



Hast du da eine Quelle für?


----------



## Salt (20. Juli 2020)

Denke er meint die Festgebühr iHv 0,35€ die Paypal bei jeder geschäftlichen Zahlung dem Zahlungsempfänger in Rechnung stellt. 
Ob das bei Spendenaccounts auch passiert weiß ich nicht....wer Lust hat kann sich ja mal durch die AGBs wühlen und hier veröffentlichen. Wäre ein interessanter Ansatz


----------



## sprogoe (20. Juli 2020)

Also, ich habe das mal gelesen und hoffe, daß ich nicht irre, aber wenn man hier mal schaut, steht weiter unten:








						Online Spenden sammeln – Lösungen für PayPal-Geschäftskunden
					

Sammeln Sie Spenden über Ihre Website und erreichen Sie dabei Millionen von Menschen weltweit. Mit PayPal ist Fundraising einfach, sicher und günstig.




					www.paypal.com
				




Keine Einrichtungs- oder monatlichen Kosten
Gebühren fallen nur an, wenn Sie eine Spende erhalten
Sonderkonditionen für gemeinnützige Organisationen
Sie zahlen 1,5 % des Spendenbetrags + 035 Cent pro Transaktion
Wichtig dabei ist, auf der Website der Organisation den Spendenbeitrag einzugeben und als Zahlungsmethode PayPal zu wählen.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Juli 2020)

Online Spenden sammeln – Lösungen für PayPal-Geschäftskunden
					

Sammeln Sie Spenden über Ihre Website und erreichen Sie dabei Millionen von Menschen weltweit. Mit PayPal ist Fundraising einfach, sicher und günstig.




					www.paypal.com
				



Hier liest man, daß pro Spendenbeitrag dem Spendensammler eine Gebühr von 1,5 % pro Spendenbeitrag+ 0,35 Cent Gebühr berechnet wird.
Wichtig dabei ist, auf der Website der Organisation den Spendenbeitrag einzugeben und als Zahlungsmethode PayPal zu wählen.
Das Ganze habe ich mal irgendwo in gleicher Form gelesen.


----------



## Mooskugel (20. Juli 2020)

Guckst du bei Peta,, die nehmen nur ab 5€


----------



## sprogoe (20. Juli 2020)

Okay, dann vergessen wir das ganz schnell wieder.


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juli 2020)

wollen sich ja net mit Kleinstbeträgen abgeben xD


----------



## rheinfischer70 (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo Andal,
irgendwie ist ja immer der Angler mitschuldig. Der, der den Setzkescher benutzt hat, der ein Foto zuviel gemacht hat, der einen Wels am Mainufer abschlägt.
Wir können ja intern nach belieben streiten, wenn es aber um Anzeigen von Angelgegnern kommt, sollten wir zusammenhalten. 

Genau dabei vermisse ich die Verbände, die immerhin 10€/ Angler und Jahr kassieren und die größte Lobby pro Angler sind.


----------



## smithie (21. Juli 2020)

Wie wäre es mit (Achtung, fiktive Zahlen    )

Headline "Pexa blockiert deutsche Justiz - mit haltlosen Anschuldigungen"
Nach Auswertung von 953 Anzeigen, die im Zeitraum von xxx bis yyy durch die Tierrechtsorganisation Pexa gestellt wurden zeigt sich: die selbsternannten Tierrechtler vergeuden wertvolle Kapazitäten der deutschen Justiz, ohne substantielle Ergebnisse. 99,89 % (952) der Anzeigen werden aufgrund von unhaltbaren Anschuldigungen wieder eingestellt.

Hier muss die Frage erlaubt sein: hat unsere Justiz nicht wichtigere Aufgaben? 
Unklar ist, ob diesem Treiben Einhalt geboten werden kann.
Dazu meint xyz des Justizministeriums, ......
Auch Dr. Gero Hocker, ...
..."

Wollte nicht jemand die Anzeigen sammeln.......?


----------



## trawar (21. Juli 2020)

Bin ich der einzige der die Thread Überschrift so geil findet?
*
"Liegt Peta falsch?"*

Das sugeriert ja das die eventeull richtig liegen könnten und wann war das denn mal der Fall?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Juli 2020)

Nun ja, nicht nur Peta erreicht durch diese Aktion mal wieder die *gewünschte Aufmerksamkeit *
Denke mal, dass das Abrufen der Videos von Veit nun auch wieder in die Höhe geschossen ist.

Er braucht also gar nicht nur hoffen, dass eine Anzeige kommt, sondern kann auch so schon dankbar sein.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Juli 2020)

nehmt mirs nicht übel

die Lidl und sonstwas Werbung zaubern so einige vermutlich gierig aus dem Briefkasten- wo ist das Billigschwein am billigsten;-)))

Wenn ein in der Angelbranche Tätiger Werbung macht ( soll der Dildos  an den Haken hängen ??) und darauf noch Fisch zu sehen ist -geht bei Einigen scheinbar das Licht aus und zumindest tendenziell Neid und Mißgunst an - hu- nu hat der noch völlig unverdient Werbung erahlten...

Man man , man muss ihn  ja nicht direkt heiraten wollen - nur deshalb  muss man ihm auch nicht quasi das Einkommen weg nehmen
Wovon soll der denn Leben ?? Ohne Werbung kümmert sich keiner um ein Schweineschnitzel - siehe Anfang-  auch nicht um Angelgerät
Mit den Erfolg anderer umzugehen schient schwer zu sein -


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. Juli 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> nehmt mirs nicht übel
> 
> die Lidl und sonstwa sWerbung zaubern so einige vermutlich gierig aus dem Briefkasten- wo ist das Billigschwein am billigsten;-)))
> 
> ...




Einzige was hier schwierig ist, dein Kauderwelsch da oben zu verstehen...


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juli 2020)

smithie schrieb:


> Wollte nicht jemand die Anzeigen sammeln.......?


----------



## angler1996 (21. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Einzige was hier schwierig ist, dein Kauderwelsch da oben zu verstehen...


 jupp Du hast Recht


----------



## Meefo 46 (21. Juli 2020)

Moin .Ich sehe das bei Veit als Job an wie jeder  andere auch das er mit seinem Hobby Geld verdient wer will es ihm verwehren.

Und ,ich schaue diese Filmchen egal von wer oder wem ,auch ganz gerne manchmal ist auch noch irgendwas dabei was man abschauen oder bei sich verbessern kann.

Das jetzt mal nur allgemein .Habe jetzt beide Seiten gehört (gelesen) entschieden wird es sowieso woanders.


----------



## YoshiX786 (21. Juli 2020)

Mal ne blöde Frage....Sieht noch jemand das die Fotos ganz klar retuschiert worden sind??? 
Beim unteren Bild die Strahlenflosse fehlt komplett (nein die ist nicht nur angelegt)!


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo.



YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Sieht noch jemand das die Fotos ganz klar retuschiert worden sind???



Erwartet man überhaupt, dass Fotos/Videos/Berichte aus dieser Ecke* nicht* nachbearbeitet/geschönt sind und immer die absolute Realität widerspiegeln?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage....Sieht noch jemand das die Fotos ganz klar retuschiert worden sind???
> Beim unteren Bild die Strahlenflosse fehlt komplett (nein die ist nicht nur angelegt)!




Genau, die Strahlenflosse fehlt. Der Beweis, doch ein anderer Fisch!


----------



## jkc (21. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage....Sieht noch jemand das die Fotos ganz klar retuschiert worden sind???
> Beim unteren Bild die Strahlenflosse fehlt komplett (nein die ist nicht nur angelegt)!



Alles klar Herr Kommissar?


Bei mir auf dem Handy ist die Qualität jedenfalls zu schlecht um das zu beurteilen. Und man mag es kaum glauben, in meinem Bekanntenkreis wurden schon einige Fische gefangen denen komplette Flossen fehlten.

Ich hätte vorsichtshalber nen Geweih dran gephotoshoped.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Der Beweis, doch ein anderer Fisch!



Veit müsste als Beschuldigter gar nichts beweisen, das müsste der Kläger/Staatsanwalt tun.

Dürfte schwierig werden, da die Bilder aus unterschiedlichen Seiten/Blickwinkeln aufgenommen wurden.

Dass sich kleine Zander ziemlich ähnlich sehen ist ja auch kein Geheimnis.


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. Juli 2020)

Schone VGA Auflösung, und ich dacht das die Youtuber mit guten Equipment ihre Filme drehen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage....Sieht noch jemand das die Fotos ganz klar retuschiert worden sind???
> Beim unteren Bild die Strahlenflosse fehlt komplett (nein die ist nicht nur angelegt)!


Wenn du das anführst, musst du aber auch sehen, dass
- der obere Teil der Schwanzflosse beim oberen Fisch in angespanntem Zustand wesentlich schmaler ist, als die etwas schlaffere beim unteren Fisch.
(Wenn du eine angespannte, schmale Flosse schlaff werden läßt wird sie noch schmaler, nicht breiter und runder)
- gleiches gilt für die eckigen Bauchflossen beim oberen Fisch im Vergleich zum unteren
- die Brustflossen sind wesentlich schwerer zwischen angelegt und abgespreitzt zu fälschen, da verpaßt man dem Fisch deutlich leichter neue Streifen.


----------



## YoshiX786 (22. Juli 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Wenn du das anführst, musst du aber auch sehen, dass
> - der obere Teil der Schwanzflosse beim oberen Fisch in angespanntem Zustand wesentlich schmaler ist, als die etwas schlaffere beim unteren Fisch.
> (Wenn du eine angespannte, schmale Flosse schlaff werden läßt wird sie noch schmaler, nicht breiter und runder)
> - gleiches gilt für die eckigen Bauchflossen beim oberen Fisch im Vergleich zum unteren
> - die Brustflossen sind wesentlich schwerer zwischen angelegt und abgespreitzt zu fälschen, da verpaßt man dem Fisch deutlich leichter neue Streifen.



In dem Fall magst du recht haben, aber es wäre beim erwähnten Protagonisten auch nicht so abwegig, sich auf fragwürdige Art und Weise rechtfertigen zu wollen. 
Hat grad letzte Woche, bei einer Diskussion um seine Ansichten in einem seiner Instagram-Posts nicht so wirklich funktioniert.
Aber zugegeben, es ist schon echt schlecht und offensichtlich "bearbeitet" worden!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (22. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> In dem Fall magst du recht haben, aber es wäre beim erwähnten Protagonisten auch nicht so abwegig, sich auf fragwürdige Art und Weise rechtfertigen zu wollen.


Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich ihm nirgendwo folge.
Nur in diesem speziellen Fall sehe ich da 2 verschiedene Fische.


----------



## YoshiX786 (22. Juli 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich ihm nirgendwo folge.
> Nur in diesem speziellen Fall sehe ich da 2 verschiedene Fische.


Ich folge ihm aus bereits genannten Gründen auch nicht, ich wurde nur durch ein anderes Forum auf diesen Beitrag aufmerksam, was meine Meinung zu ihm nicht gerade verbessert.

Klar es mag sein, dass es sich bei den Fischen wirklich im verschiedene Exemplare handelt, aber mir ist halt diese extreme Bearbeitung des unteren Fotos in Auge gefallen.

Aber das soll keine Stärkung des Vereins sein, welche jetzt explizit Herrn Wilde und auch generell den deutschen Anglern an Bein pi***n wollen.


----------



## exstralsunder (22. Juli 2020)

Vorab: ich kenne Veit Wilde nicht.
Hab ihn mal vor Jaaaahren in Dresden gesehen- da ist er mir  über den Weg gelaufen.
Jetzt hab ich mir mal den Schmarrn von Peta durchgelesen. Das sollten einige Zweifler hier auch.
Gerade was die Behauptung "bearbeitetes Bild" betrifft.
Zum einen haben die Peta Hanseln gerade mal ne Strafanzeige gestellt.
Kann ich auch. Jeden Tag 100 und mehr.
Das hat gar nichts zu sagen. Wenn, dann müssten die schon klagen.
Dann werfen die VW folgendes vor:

Zitat Peta:

Die Tierrechtsorganisation erhielt von einem *Whistleblower* den Hinweis auf ein am 5. Juni auf auf Youtube hochgeladenes Video.
*Darin ist zu sehen*, wie Veit Wilde einem Fisch nach dem Fang – und folglich offenbar aus dem rein kommerziellen Zweck, die Angelutensilien seines Arbeitgebers zu vermarkten –* den Haken von seiner ursprünglichen Stelle entfernt und nachträglich an anderer Stelle durch den Mund bohrt*.
Zudem wurde der Fisch nach seinem Fang über *einen längeren Zeitraum* in die Kamera gehalten .



Oha ...Whistleblower....der Snowden ist aber auch ne fiese Socke. Verrät der doch glatt einen Angler an Peta.
Dem gehört der Hintern versohlt.
Dann heißt es ja so schön:.... darin ist zu* sehen* ........*den Haken von seiner ursprünglichen Stelle entfernt und nachträglich an anderer Stelle durch den Mund bohrt*.
Ich stelle fest: da ist überhaupt nichts zu sehen. Schon gar nicht der "Tat Hergang".
Man sieht lediglich, wie ein Zander angelandet wird. Dann: /Schnitt/ und VW hat einen offensichtlich anderen Zander in den Händen.
Aus diesem Video stammen auch die Screenshots






Man wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht festellen können, ob es der Selbe oder ein anderer Fisch ist.
Mitunter wird beim Zusammenschnitt der Videos auch sinnfrei etwas zusammengebastelt. (Kennt man ja auch von Pornos  )
Ich möchte aber zu bedenken geben, dass VW im Video bei 8.36 zum Fisch 1 sagt: war ein  schöner harter Biss...relativ weit draußen.
Bei Fisch 2 meint er bei 9.09 min: der ist jetzt hier ganz nah vorm Ufer  drauf gegangen-also kurz vor der Steinpackung...

Sollte eigentlich zur Verteidigung reichen...

Dann wird von Peta behauptet: ......über *einen längeren Zeitraum* in die Kamera gehalten .
Im *Whistelblower* Video sehe ich: Fisch 1    7-8 Sekunden....Fisch 2 vielleicht 17-18 Sekunden.
Was ist denn ein längerer Zeitraum?
10 Sekunden? 30? oder eine Minute?

Die Anzeige beruft sich zudem auf das Tierschutzgesetz und Peta schreibt dazu: Zitat
Zudem erfolgte der Fang des Fisches *ohne einen vernünftigen Grund* im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes, *demzufolge der Nahrungserwerb der alleinige Grund* für das Töten eines Wirbeltieres sein darf. Im Fall des Magdeburger Profi-Anglers ging es jedoch *mutmaßlich *um kommerzielle Zwecke, nämlich um die Bewerbung der Angelausrüstung, die sein Arbeitgeber verkauft, und darum, möglichst viele Zuschauer für das Video in den Sozialen Netzwerken zu gewinnen.

Aha...nun sind auch Hellseher bei Peta unterwegs.
Weder wurde gezeigt, dass die Fische zurück gesetzt wurden...noch dass sie einer  Verwertung zugeführt wurden.


Wäre ich VW , würde ich erst mal eine Strafbewährte Unterlassungserklärung veranlassen.
Weil: in dem Video ist *eben nicht*  (wie behauptet) zu sehen wie/ob VW einen Haken durch den "Mund" bohrt.
Alles andere sind reine Mutmaßungen.

Ansonsten würde ich an seiner Stelle erst mal abwarten ob und was da kommt.


----------



## blassauge (22. Juli 2020)

@exstralsunder:
Dem muss nichts mehr hinzugefügt werden. Top Beitrag. Unterschreibe ich sofort.


----------



## Tokka (22. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Ich folge ihm aus bereits genannten Gründen auch nicht, ich wurde nur durch ein anderes Forum auf diesen Beitrag aufmerksam, was meine Meinung zu ihm nicht gerade verbessert.
> 
> Klar es mag sein, dass es sich bei den Fischen wirklich im verschiedene Exemplare handelt, aber mir ist halt diese extreme Bearbeitung des unteren Fotos in Auge gefallen.
> 
> Aber das soll keine Stärkung des Vereins sein, welche jetzt explizit Herrn Wilde und auch generell den deutschen Anglern an Bein pi***n wollen.


Wo siehst du denn im unteren Bild die extreme Bearbeitung?


----------



## YoshiX786 (22. Juli 2020)

Tokka schrieb:


> Wo siehst du denn im unteren Bild die extreme Bearbeitung?


Die Strahlenflosse  fehlt, selbst wenn die Flosse angelegt wäre, würde man diese in der Position wie der Fisch gehalten wird noch sehen.
Zusätzlich sind die Konturen des Zanders genau an der Stelle ziemlich verwischt im Gegensatz zu der Konturlinie links vom makierten Bereich!


----------



## Tokka (22. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Die Strahlenflosse  fehlt, selbst wenn die Flosse angelegt wäre, würde man diese in der Position wie der Fisch gehalten wird noch sehen.
> Zusätzlich sind die Konturen des Zanders genau an der Stelle ziemlich verwischt im Gegensatz zu der Konturlinie links vom makierten Bereich!
> Anhang anzeigen 351546


Das die Rückenflosse nicht steht, sieht schon eigenartig aus, da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber wenn du genau hinschaust siehst du das Reihen der “Dornen“ von der Flosse auf dem Rücken anliegen/sichtbar sind. Ich denke die Flosse liegt an. 
Das Bild hat, so wie hier sichtbar, eine sehr schlechte Qualität. Vermutlich ist es auch ein Screenshot von einem Film. Das „Verwischen“ kann viele Ursachen haben die technischem Ursprungs sind. übriegens ist der Fisch weiter rchts noch “verwischter“. Das könnte einfach ein normaler Schärfentiefeverlauf von links nach rechts sein. usw usf.


----------



## exstralsunder (22. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Die Strahlenflosse  fehlt,



guck dir doch das Video an. Der selbe Fisch-3 Sekunden später...
Ich verstehe nicht, dass man sich an schlechten Screenshots aufreibt, wenn das komplette Video in HD vorhanden ist.
Und: so ein "Fehler" wäre ja wohl jedem Viertklässler aufgefallen. Selbst den Leuten rund um Veit Wilde.


----------



## YoshiX786 (22. Juli 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> guck dir doch das Video an. Der selbe Fisch-3 Sekunden später...
> Ich verstehe nicht, dass man sich an schlechten Screenshots aufreibt, wenn das komplette Video vorhanden ist.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351549



Na geht doch, dann nehme ich meine Bemerkung zurück! So wie es auf dem ursprünglichen Screenshot aussah, sah es halt sehr bearbeitet aus! Und wenn man sowas in einem Interview als "Beweis" vorbringen will, muss man auch eventuelle Fragen und Spekulationen über sich ergehen lassen können.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Juli 2020)

Was mich am meisten an dieser Geschichte nervt ist die Tatsache, dass einige verbissene Angler sich untereinander ständig angehen müssen, als würde es nichts wichtigeres im Leben geben. 
Unser Hobby erleidet immer mehr Einschränkungen, jeder regt sich darüber auf und zeigt im selben Atemzug mit dem Finger auf den nächsten Angler.
Das Verhalten ist wiederlich und schädlicher, als die ganzen Anzeigen der geldgeilen Klötenhälse dieser Tierrechtsorganisation.



Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwie schafft er es in den letzten paar Jahren nur noch mit höchstens suboptimalen Themen in die "Schlagzeilen". Liegt das immer nur an den "anderen"?


Irgendwie schaffst du es in den letzten paar Jahren nur noch mit negativen, verbitterte und bissigen Kommentaren auf dich aufmerksam zu machen. Schade eigentlich, denn du warst Mal ein für mich sehr geschätzter User mit tollen Beiträgen und Geschichten. Diese Beiträge fehlen mir, ganz ehrlich.



YoshiX786 schrieb:


> In dem Fall magst du recht haben, aber es wäre beim erwähnten Protagonisten auch nicht so abwegig, sich auf fragwürdige Art und Weise rechtfertigen zu wollen.
> [...]
> Aber zugegeben, es ist schon echt schlecht und offensichtlich "bearbeitet" worden!


Du hast jetzt mehrere Beiträge daran verschwendet, Anschuldigungen in den Raum zu werfen, dass hier offensichtlich Bilder manipuliert worden sind aber hast nicht eine Sekunde daran verschwendet, einmal das Video einzuschalten und zur besagten Stelle zu scrollen? Das habe ich gerade und den Beweis erhalten, dass du hier falsche Anschuldigungen in den Raum wirfst.

Solltest du selbst wissen, dass dieser Zug Mal so richtig mies gewesen ist?


Leute, versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich will hier niemanden verteidigen, in Schutz nehmen oder ähnliches.
Ich will das der Mist aufhört, dass wir Angler uns gegenseitig nicht den Dreck unter den Fingernägeln gönnen und durch solche dummen Aktionen und Aussagen, wie hier geschehen, kollektiv schaden.
Wir müssen uns nicht alle mögen, Gott bewahre... aber müssen auch nicht so dumm sein, und uns als Kollektiv in die Pfanne hauen. Und genau das passiert hier - ob wir wollen oder nicht.


----------



## YoshiX786 (22. Juli 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt mehrere Beiträge daran verschwendet, Anschuldigungen in den Raum zu werfen, dass hier offensichtlich Bilder manipuliert worden sind aber hast nicht eine Sekunde daran verschwendet, einmal das Video einzuschalten und zur besagten Stelle zu scrollen? Das habe ich gerade und den Beweis erhalten, dass du hier falsche Anschuldigungen in den Raum wirfst.


Bei meinem letzten Beitrag habe ich doch ganz offen geschrieben, dass ich das zurücknehme oder etwa nicht? Reicht dir dass nicht , dass ich damit meinen Fehler eingestanden habe oder Bedarf es da einer expliziten Stellungnahme?





Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Solltest du selbst wissen, dass dieser Zug Mal so richtig mies gewesen ist?


Was genau ist daran "mies" gewesen? Das ich mögliche Bildverarbeitungsfähigkeiten in Frage gestellt habe?
Denn ich glaube nicht, dass ich irgendeinem meiner "verschwendeten" Beiträge, eine andere Anschuldigung als die Bearbeitung eine Fotos mache und diese Anschuldigung habe ich bereits vor deinem "fast höflichen" Kommentar zurückgenommen.




Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich will das der Mist aufhört, dass wir Angler uns gegenseitig nicht den Dreck unter den Fingernägeln gönnen und durch solche dummen Aktionen und Aussagen, wie hier geschehen, kollektiv schaden.


Wem habe ich denn hier im kollektiv geschadet??? 
Ich betone NOCHMALS, dass ich lediglich die Photoshop-Fähigkeiten von Herrn Wilde in Frage gestellt habe.
Habe ich mit irgendeiner Silbe was anderes angeprangert, was dieses Video oder den PETA-Sachverhalt angeht????


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Bei meinem letzten Beitrag habe ich doch ganz offen geschrieben, dass ich das zurücknehme oder etwa nicht? Reicht dir dass nicht , dass ich damit meinen Fehler eingestanden habe oder Bedarf es da einer expliziten Stellungnahme?


Du hast ziemlich offensiv eine Unterstellung in den Raum geworfen und untermauert, die mehr als unpassend war. Geprüft hast du deine Anschuldigung allerdings nicht.
Und direkt nach deinem halbherzigen zurücknehmen ( dann nehme ich meine Bemerkung zurück ) kommt eine...


YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Und wenn man sowas in einem Interview als "Beweis" vorbringen will, muss man auch eventuelle Fragen und Spekulationen über sich ergehen lassen können.


... solche Rechtfertigung. Sei mir nicht böse, aber solche Anschuldigungen sind Mist und können unter Umständen großen Ärger nach sich ziehen.
Auch wenn es nichts zur Sache tut: Ich hatte bereist mit dem Beitrag angefangen, da war deine Antwort noch nicht da. Und da ich nicht durchweg im Forum bin, sondern wenn ich gerade Mal etwas Luft habe, kann es untergehen.



YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Wem habe ich denn hier im kollektiv geschadet???


Das bezog sich nicht auf dich, sondern allgemein auf jeden, der bei diversen PETA Meldungen (und sonst wo) seine Energie darin verschwendet, andere Angler zu denunzieren, anzuprangern oder whatever.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Juli 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten an dieser Geschichte nervt ist die Tatsache, dass einige verbissene Angler sich untereinander ständig angehen müssen, als würde es nichts wichtigeres im Leben geben.
> Unser Hobby erleidet immer mehr Einschränkungen, jeder regt sich darüber auf und zeigt im selben Atemzug mit dem Finger auf den nächsten Angler.
> Das Verhalten ist wiederlich und schädlicher, als die ganzen Anzeigen der geldgeilen Klötenhälse dieser Tierrechtsorganisation.
> 
> ...




Vielleicht sollte man bei sich selbst einfach anfangen und anderen ihre Meinung lassen, denn wie ein Herr Wilde schaffst auch du es in deinen Videos Fische zu fangen und während diese in die Kamera gehalten werden zu quatschen zu quatschen und zu quatschen....
Völlig unnötig und genau solche Sachen sind bestens für Leute wie PETA geeignet, um eine Angriffsfläche zu haben und da verstehe ich, auch wenn ich diese Organisationen nicht gut heiße oder finde, PETA und kann ihnen bei Ihren Einwänden voll zustimmen....
Denn gerade unsere Youtube"Profi"Trikotangler sind regelmäßig nicht fähig sich einfach um den Fisch zu kümmern und danach ihr Geld zu verdienen in dem man dann sich um das zu bewerbende Angelgerät kümmert.
Solange ihr es nicht geschissen bekommt, Fischwohl vor Werbung zu setzen bekommt ihr Anklagen und Anzeigen und das zurecht und egal von wem sie kommen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man bei sich selbst einfach anfangen und anderen ihre Meinung lassen, denn wie ein Herr Wilde schaffst auch du es in deinen Videos Fische zu fangen und während diese in die Kamera gehalten werden zu quatschen zu quatschen und zu quatschen....


Auf der ganzen Welt ist es in Ordnung, wenn man einen Fisch in die Kamera hält und ablichtet (was du gerne kritisierst) und auch in fast allen Videos, die man irgendwo zum Thema Angeln zu Gesicht bekommt, werden ein paar Worte erzählt, ehe der Fisch zurück geht. Aber Hauptsache ein paar Deutsche Stänkerer und Internethelden müssen es jedes Mal der ganzen Anglerschaft unter die Nase reiben und damit jeden Angler den Spaß verderben... und zeitgleich solchen Organisationen wie PETA dabei in die Hände spielen.

(Und dennoch habe ich mir die Kritik (mit Fisch in der Hand nicht reden) damals zu Herzen genommen und setze den Fisch in der Regel zeitig zurück, ehe ich etwas erzähle. Da müssen wir nicht auf alten Themen jedes Mal neu aufwärmen, oder?)


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Juli 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten an dieser Geschichte nervt ist die Tatsache, dass einige verbissene Angler sich untereinander ständig angehen müssen, als würde es nichts wichtigeres im Leben geben.
> Unser Hobby erleidet immer mehr Einschränkungen, jeder regt sich darüber auf und zeigt im selben Atemzug mit dem Finger auf den nächsten Angler.
> Das Verhalten ist wiederlich und schädlicher, als die ganzen Anzeigen der geldgeilen Klötenhälse dieser Tierrechtsorganisation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

was ich da nicht ganz verstehe, auf den Fotos, das sind doch Zanderchen, die hätte ich ja vor Jahrzehnten, als ich noch am Wasser öfters mal fotografierte, garantiert nicht geknipst. Gerade von einem Profi kommt es mir schon komisch vor, sich mit solchen kleinen Fischen ablichten zu lassen. Wenn der Fänger ein Kind wäre, würde ich das ja noch verstehen - aber so.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Juli 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> *Auf der ganzen Welt ist es in Ordnung, wenn man einen Fisch in die Kamera hält und ablichtet *(*was du gerne kritisierst*) und auch in fast allen Videos, die man irgendwo zum Thema Angeln zu Gesicht bekommt, werden ein paar Worte erzählt, ehe der Fisch zurück geht. Aber Hauptsache ein paar Deutsche Stänkerer und Internethelden müssen es jedes Mal der ganzen Anglerschaft unter die Nase reiben und damit jeden Angler den Spaß verderben... und zeitgleich solchen Organisationen wie PETA dabei in die Hände spielen.
> 
> (Und dennoch habe ich mir die Kritik (mit Fisch in der Hand nicht reden) damals zu Herzen genommen und setze den Fisch in der Regel zeitig zurück, ehe ich etwas erzähle. Da müssen wir nicht auf alten Themen jedes Mal neu aufwärmen, oder?)




Klar ist das in Ordnung, aber da hätte ich gerne mal ne Quelle das es auf der ganzen Welt in Ordnung ist Fische unnötig in der Hand zu halten und in die Kamera zu halten, wenn man sie eh releasen will...

Und deshalb kritisiere ich das nicht im Allgemeinen, sondern das WIE....mache ja selbst auch Bilder, wenn ich mal eins haben möchte und wenn es gerade passt...

Und in fast allen Videos redet man bei der Präsentation erstmal von Gott und der Welt, aber nur Deutsche Stänkerer müssen einen den Spaß verderben?
Ja macht es Spaß Fische übermäßig lange zu präsentieren?
Ich denke eher diese Videos zeigen perfekt, wie vielen Leuten/Volli...en der FISCH am Allerwertesten vorbei geht, solange die Kasse klingelt...

Ob dir das passt oder nicht, ich angle schon einige Jahre und habe es zig mal sehen müssen was es dauert um ein perfektes Bild für ein Video oder eine Zeitschrift zu machen, musst nicht glauben alle anderen sind blöd...
Da muss man eben ehrlich bleiben, perfektes Bild=Fisch länger als nötig an der Luft...

Und weil man Kritik äußert spielt man PETA in die Hände? Falsch, das PETA eine Angriffsfläche hat da sind so "Youtuber" wie du zb. selbst schuld dran, denn PETA interessiert das Material was hochgeladen wird und nicht die Kritik daran...

Und zu alten Thema, egal ob alt oder aktuell, man drillt keine toten Fische, hält Fische unnötig in die Kamera usw, egal ob gestern, heute oder vor einem Jahr, und nein da muss man auch nicht drüber weg sehen nur weil es 3 Tage alt ist oder weil derjenige (in diesem Fall der raubfischweltmeister) nicht möchte das man drüber spricht...

Dieses sich in die Opferrolle stellen weil andere Kritik äußern und deswegen ja die PETA ihr Ding durchziehen kann ist so ein Blödsinn, denn die haben das Material in dem Moment wenn jeder Furz im Video kommentiert hochgeladen werden muss und nix anderes, da ist einzig und allein der Ersteller des Videos schuld das er ne Anzeige kassiert und niemand anderes...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Juli 2020)

Man, man man...........
Hier kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln ....
Verstehe garnicht warum manche überhaupt angeln gehen ...


----------



## exstralsunder (22. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ich da nicht ganz verstehe, auf den Fotos, das sind doch Zanderchen, die hätte ich ja vor Jahrzehnten, als ich noch am Wasser öfters mal fotografierte, garantiert nicht geknipst. Gerade von einem Profi kommt es mir schon komisch vor, sich mit solchen kleinen Fischen ablichten zu lassen. Wenn der Fänger ein Kind wäre, würde ich das ja noch verstehen - aber so.
> 
> ...



Einerseits glaube ich schon, dass die Zander das Maß haben.
Ist auch schwer einschätzbar, wenn man nicht vor Ort ist.
Selbst wenn nicht, ists doch egal. VW erklärt hier das Angeln mit Gummifisch.
Das da mitunter auch ein untermaßiger an den Haken geht-kann durchaus passieren.
Anderseits beweist er ja im selben Video paar Minuten später, dass es dort auch große Zander gibt.
Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich (54) in meinem Angelleben vielleicht 10 Zander gefangen habe....keiner war annähernd so wie VW's letzer.
Hechte hingegen kann ich schon nicht mehr zählen.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Juli 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Einerseits glaube ich schon, dass die Zander das Maß haben.
> Ist auch schwer einschätzbar, wenn man nicht vor Ort ist.
> Selbst wenn nicht, ists doch egal. VW erklärt hier das Angeln mit Gummifisch.
> Das da mitunter auch ein untermaßiger an den Haken geht-kann durchaus passieren.
> ...



Hallo, 

dass sie das Maß haben kann schon sein, wobei ich dieses dort nicht kenne, bei uns 55 oder 60 cm, je nach Gewässer, das sind aber trotzdem keine besonderen Fische.
Ich fange Zander auch nur mal gelegentlich, eigentlich selten, als Beifang beim Hechtfischen.  Ich käme mir halt blöd vor, mich mit einem 60er Zander oder 70er Hecht fotografieren zu lassen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Juli 2020)

@50er - da muss ich Dir leider zustimmen.

Der Knoten wird aber nicht lösbar sein - auf der einen Seite stehen die Angler, die sich gesetzeskonform verhalten.

Auf der anderen Seite die "Grenzgänger" , die "Alles darf, Nix muss " von allen Anderen fordern...und möglicherweise gesetzlich anecken.

Das kann natürlich nicht funktionieren, da die Positionen nicht miteinander in Einklang zu bekommen sind.

Letztendlich entscheiden dann die Gerichte und werden im Wiederholungsfall immer strenger sanktionieren.

Grundsätzlich sind hier nicht einige Kommentare unmöglich oder unnötig - sondern das dieses Thema überhaupt zur Kommentierung freigegeben/erstellt wurde.

Das ist im Grunde die Peinlichkeit an sich ... ist so, als würde man am Stammtisch über Bild/Expressartikel diskutieren - es bringt nur Stress - oh - und natürlich

KLICKS .

Abschliessend :

Die Profi(t) Angler, die sich über die Angelei darstellen und profilieren, werden sich den Anzeigen stellen müssen.
Da kann ich gut und entspannt mit leben - Petra kann MIR gar Nix


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> @50er - da muss ich Dir leider zustimmen.
> 
> Der Knoten wird aber nicht lösbar sein - auf der einen Seite stehen die Angler, die sich gesetzeskonform verhalten.
> 
> ...




Und das ist der Punkt und genau deswegen weil sie selber das Futter dazu geliefert haben und nicht weil andere Kritik an irgendwas äußern...
Deshalb meine Aussage, in diesen Fällen bekommen sie anzeigen usw zu Recht...


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Juli 2020)

Warten wir mal ab, dafür sind die Gerichte zuständig, ob ggf. gegen die Gesetze verstossen wurden.

Meine persönliche Meinung interessiert zwar wenig bis nicht, sollte aber klar geworden sein


----------



## Andal (22. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dass sie das Maß haben kann schon sein, wobei ich dieses dort nicht kenne, bei uns 55 oder 60 cm, je nach Gewässer, das sind aber trotzdem keine besonderen Fische.
> Ich fange Zander auch nur mal gelegentlich, eigentlich selten, als Beifang beim Hechtfischen.  Ich käme mir halt blöd vor, mich mit einem 60er Zander oder 70er Hecht fotografieren zu lassen.
> ...


Wir sind eben, warum auch immer, keine Celebrities, oder wie @Rheinspezie es so schön ausdrückt, keine Profi(t)-Angler geworden. Als solcher musst du einfach, nur um irgendwie im Gespräch zu bleiben,


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Juli 2020)

Wann gibt es Abendbrot ?

Gleich,................super !  So viel, zu dem Thema...............


----------



## jörn (22. Juli 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Wann gibt es Abendbrot ?
> 
> Gleich,................super !  So viel zu dem Thema...............


 Was gibts denn?


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Juli 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> Was gibts denn?



Zanderfilet,knusprig auf der Haut gebraten,..........lecker !


----------



## jörn (22. Juli 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Zanderfilet,knusprig auf der Haut gebraten,..........lecker !



ist zwar etwas forsch in diesem Beitrag höhö aber ich beneide dich trotzdem!
Hier nur Spinat mit Ei und um die Stimmung zu heben zum Nachtisch selbstgemachter Apfelstrudel!!!

mega!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2020)

Guten Appetit!

Uns jetzt fehlen eigentlich nur noch die richtigen leckeren Fotos, so Bratfisch Variationen, Süßwasser-Tripel, Neptun und Poseidon Platte querbeet ...


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Juli 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> Was gibts denn?



Hallo,

bei mir gibts einen gedämpften Uhu .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## jörn (22. Juli 2020)

Mit Fisch kann ich leider nicht dienen aber dieses Toastbrot mit boozed bacon Jam war eine Offenbarung!


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Da kann ich gut und entspannt mit leben - Petra kann MIR gar Nix



Dann wünsche ich Dir mal, dass das kein Irrtum ist.

Man muss ja nicht gegen Recht und Gesetz verstoßen, um ne Anzeige zu kassieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juli 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Auf der ganzen Welt ist es in Ordnung, wenn man einen Fisch in die Kamera hält und ablichtet (was du gerne kritisierst) und auch in fast allen Videos, die man irgendwo zum Thema Angeln zu Gesicht bekommt, werden ein paar Worte erzählt, ehe der Fisch zurück geht.



Na das mach mal in den USA mit einem Schwarzbarsch in der Hand, wenn die Ranger unterwegs sind. " Release the fish back into the water , immediately!!" wurde der Tourist auf dem Boot neben uns (ich war mit einem einheimischen Kumpel unterwegs) abgebrüllt. Da wird der Fisch noch im Wasser angehakt und wieder schwimmen gelassen, sonst gibt's richtig Ärger.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

immer wieder erstaunlich, wer hier alles glaubt, die ganze Welt zu kennen.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da wird der Fisch noch im Wasser angehakt und wieder schwimmen gelassen, sonst gibt's richtig Ärger.



Solche Regeln gibt es u.a. auch in Kanada an manchen Salmonidengewässern. Da darf man zwar ein Foto machen, aber der  Fischkopf muss immer im Wasser sein.

Hat sich dort auch bei vielen Muskyanglern durchgesetzt.  Wenn  Foto, dann mit Schwanzwurzelgriff im Wasser. Anders hab ich das auch nie praktiziert.

Aber ob das vor ner Anzeige schützen würde?

Vor ner Verurteilung schon eher.


----------



## Fruehling (22. Juli 2020)

Spielt man ein solches Szenario gedanklich mit anderen "Lichtgestalten" der Szene durch oder ersetzt die Lichtgestalten gar durch LichtgestaltInnen, fühlt sich das irgendwie anders an.

Woran liegt das eigentlich?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Spielt man ein solches Szenario gedanklich mit anderen "Lichtgestalten" der Szene durch oder ersetzt die Lichtgestalten gar durch LichtgestaltInnen, fühlt sich das irgendwie anders an.
> 
> Woran liegt das eigentlich?



An deinem Scheinwerfer.


----------



## Fruehling (22. Juli 2020)

Der fühlt nix, Du Laberhansel...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Der fühlt nix, Du Laberhansel...



Laberhansel klingt Knorke, da steckt doch schon sehr viel @Lajos1 in dir.


----------



## Fruehling (22. Juli 2020)

Blödmann!


----------



## alexpp (23. Juli 2020)

Man könnte meinen, gegen Veit Wilde kann sich jeder alles erlauben. Ich fand zuletzt die Beleidigung der Greta Thunberg und Claudia Roth auf Instagram zwar auch nicht toll, würde ihn aber trotzdem nie verteufeln. Hätte besser nichts geschrieben, sonst bekommen so Leute wie @Fruehling noch nen Herzkasper.


----------



## exstralsunder (23. Juli 2020)

Wobei das Bashing gegen Gretl und Claudi ja noch gerechtfertigt ist.
Claudi hat weder einen Berufsabschluss, noch sonstwas in der Hand. Ihr Studium der Theaterwissenschaften brach sie nach 2 Semestern ab.
Danach war sie Managerin der Band "Ton Steine Scherben". Die Band löste sich (auch) wegen  finanzieller Probleme auf.
Naja....Gretel die Schulschwänzerin mit ihrer grausamen Kindheit , will uns erklären wie die Welt geht.
Mein Statement dazu:


----------



## Pescador (23. Juli 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Wobei das Bashing gegen Gretl und Claudi ja noch gerechtfertigt ist.
> Claudi hat weder einen Berufsabschluss, noch sonstwas in der Hand. Ihr Studium der Theaterwissenschaften brach sie nach 2 Semestern ab.
> Danach war sie Managerin der Band "Ton Steine Scherben". Die Band löste sich (auch) wegen  finanzieller Probleme auf.
> Naja....Gretel die Schulschwänzerin mit ihrer grausamen Kindheit , will uns erklären wie die Welt geht.
> ...


...Ein Beitrag mit welchem dieser Thread nun ein dummes und unnötiges Niveau erreicht hat ...


----------



## exstralsunder (23. Juli 2020)

zu Veit Wilde und Peta ist doch eh alles gesagt.


----------



## Fruehling (23. Juli 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Man könnte meinen, gegen Veit Wilde kann sich jeder alles erlauben....



So herum wird ein Schuh draus. Hast dich sicher nur verschrieben, oder?


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Juli 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Na das mach mal in den USA mit einem Schwarzbarsch in der Hand, wenn die Ranger unterwegs sind. " Release the fish back into the water , immediately!!" wurde der Tourist



Ein Tourist vielleicht, bei den Bass-Meisterschaften der Profis kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## exstralsunder (23. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> So herum wird ein Schuh draus. Hast dich sicher nur verschrieben, oder?




Klär(t) mich mal auf.
Was hat er denn in seinem Leben so verbrochen, dass er so einen schlechten Ruf hat?
Ich weiß, dass er für Firma XY auftritt und ab und zu mal in irgend einer Angelzeitschrift zu sehen ist.
Hin und wieder sieht man ein Bildchen mit einem Zander und ihm.
Mit mehr kann ich mit ihm nicht verbinden.
Meine mal irgendwo mal was gelesen zu haben, dass er wohl irgendwo geangelt hat, wo man nicht sollte/darf?
Aber das ist gefühlte 100 Jahre her. Oder verwechsel ich was?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. Juli 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Klär(t) mich mal auf.
> Was hat er denn in seinem Leben so verbrochen, dass er so einen schlechten Ruf hat?
> Ich weiß, dass er für Firma XY auftritt und ab und zu mal in irgend einer Angelzeitschrift zu sehen ist.
> Hin und wieder sieht man ein Bildchen mit einem Zander und ihm.
> ...




Ein Grund warum in der Politik alles beim Alten bleibt, weil es genug Leute gibt die so dumm sind und vieles schnell vergessen...

Angelwerbung über Hechtsichere Vorfächer aus FC mit 0,55mm Stärke, nachdem ein Hecht mit verloren wurde, musste der Post gelöscht werden usw usw usw, es findet sich genug, man muss es nur finden wollen, oder man hat es eben wie oben erwähnt einfach wieder vergessen...


----------



## Andal (23. Juli 2020)

Die Küken der Krähen saßen alle fidel im hohen Nest. Stets bedacht, sich gegenseitig kein Auge auszuhacken.


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Juli 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Meine mal irgendwo mal was gelesen zu haben, dass er wohl irgendwo geangelt hat, wo man nicht sollte/darf?



Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ihm das mehr als einmal an unterschiedlichen Gewässern/Bundesländern vorgeworfen wurde.

Und mit seinen Veitstänzen mit lebendem Zander in der Hand scheint er auch nicht gerade Sympathiepunkte gesammelt zu haben.

Wenn man ohne  Anmeldung/Genehmigung des Gewässerbewirtschafters Guidings durchführt, kommt das bei manchen Anglern auch nicht gut an, etc, etc. .

Es gibt auch Angelpromis die eigentlich nur positiv auffallen.

Ob das schlechte Image des VW an ihm selber liegt oder an seinen Hatern kann ich nicht genau beurteilen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juli 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Klär(t) mich mal auf.
> Was hat er denn in seinem Leben so verbrochen, dass er so einen schlechten Ruf hat?



Er angelt...das reicht schon


----------



## alexpp (23. Juli 2020)

Und dann hat er noch mit dem Fisch getanzt, ist jetzt praktisch Satan persönlich.


----------



## exstralsunder (23. Juli 2020)

Ja wie gesagt: hat bei mir weniger mit dem Vergessen zu tun, sondern vielmehr damit, dass mich das Thema Profi Angler eher nicht interessiert.
Hatte schon nette Gespräche mit Auwa Thiemann, Rainer Korn, Babs Kijewski, Dietmar Isaiasch, Marcel Wiebeck und Jörg Strehlow.
Dabei ging es aber fast nie nur ums Angeln.
Der Veit Wilde ist mir wie gesagt, mal im Dresdner HBF übern Weg gelaufen. Hab ihn aber nicht angequatscht.
Was der (und andere) so machen oder auch nicht- nehme ich nur beiläufig auf. Ich weiß das die Fische fangen und das denen der Fisch auch nicht in den Kescher springt.
Dafür sind zig Stunden und Tage  (und wahrscheinlich auch so manche Tricks) notwendig.
Zwei von den oben angesprochenen hab ich mal gefragt, ob sie mit mir in der Dresder Elbe angeln würden- habe beide dankend abgelehnt.
Dresden besuchen : ja.
Angeln: eher nicht.
Heißt für mich: das sind auch nur Menschen (Angler) wie du und ich.
Die haben ihre Hausgewässer wo die sich auskennen.
Sobald ein fremdes Gewässer vor ihnen liegt, stehen die auch wie ein Drops am Ufer.
Das Problem bei den ganzen Vorwürfen ist ja, dass man meist nur die eine Seite hört und nicht die andere.
Sieht man ja in diesem Trööd ganz gut.
Da wird Bildbearbeitung unterstellt und was weiß ich.
Von daher finde ich es gut, das VW sein Statement dazu hier gegeben hat.
Bei Babs war doch auch mal ne Klage ansässig. Peta fand das "Angelduell" nicht witzig.
Claudia Darga hatte wohl auch mal Ärger mit den Hanseln dieser Sekte.
Ich sag mal so: der Feind sitzt nicht in den eigenen Reihen.
Der Feind heißt Peta.
Es wäre schön, wenn unser Angelverband mal den Arsch hochkriegen würde und Peta nicht mehr ignoriert und zeitgleich verklagte Angler unterstützt.
Vielleicht sollte man das Tierschutzgesetz mal überarbeiten und endlich die Fischerei ausklammern.
Geht ja in Österreich auch.


----------



## Andal (23. Juli 2020)

Um bei der Petra als Angler anzuecken bedarf es ja nicht viel und in gewissen Kreisen gilt es ja als eine Art Ritterschlag, wenn man obskur von denen angezeigt wird.

Aber es gibt halt auch Angler, die wirklich nichts ununternommen lassen, um eine nicht so tolle Presse zu erhalten. Ich überlasse es jedem einzelnen Betrachter daher selbst, zu bewerten, wer welcher Gruppierung zuzuordnen ist.


----------



## Pescador (23. Juli 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht sollte man das Tierschutzgesetz mal überarbeiten und *endlich die Fische ausklammern* ...


Hmm, derartige Statements schreien leider eher nach einer Art "Psychologische Eignungsprüfung" für Fischereiausübende ...


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man das Tierschutzgesetz mal überarbeiten und endlich die Fische ausklammern.Geht ja in Österreich auch.



Wissen oder Hörensagen?

Ich behaupte mal ganz frech, dass das so nicht stimmt.

Das Tierschutzgesetz in AUT gilt m.W. für alle Tiere.

Es gilt allerdings nicht für die ordnungsgemäße Ausübung der Jagd und Fischerei im Sinne der entsprechende Gesetze und Verordnungen.

Ob die Multimedia-Aktionen der hippen I-Net-Heroes in AUT als ordnungsgemäße "Ausübung der Fischerei" gelten, könnte uns ggf. ein österreichischer Jurist beantworten.


----------



## exstralsunder (23. Juli 2020)

*Sollte natürlich Fischerei heißen und nicht Fische. Habs geändert.*




Pescador schrieb:


> Hmm, derartige Statements schreien leider eher nach einer Art "Psychologische Eignungsprüfung" für Fischereiausübende ...



Weil in deiner Welt nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf?
Wenn das  deutsche Tierschutzgesetz dem österreichischem angeglichen wird, wird PETA das Wasser abgegraben.
Es wäre nicht das erste mal, das ein Gesetz überarbeitet wird.
Unser Tierschutzgesetz stammt übrigens noch aus tiefsten Hitler Zeiten.
Viele Passagen von damals wurden 1972 in der Überarbeitung einfach übernommen, bzw neu eingedeutscht.
Das Original kannste dir hier einziehen:











fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freilich gilt das Gesetz erst mal für alle Tiere.
Daran ist ja auch nichts auszusetzen......mit einem kleinem aber wichtigen Hintertürchen.


*Geltungsbereich
§ 3.*
Geltungsbereich
§ 3. (1) Dieses Bundesgesetz gilt für alle Tiere.
(2) Die §§ 7 bis 11 und das 2. Hauptstück, mit Ausnahme des § 32, gelten nur für Wirbeltiere, Kopffüßer und Zehnfußkrebse.
.
.
.

(4) *Dieses Bundesgesetz gilt nicht für die Ausübung der Jagd und der Fischerei.*


----------



## Pescador (23. Juli 2020)

@exstralsunder Es ist nicht meine Welt, sondern unsere Welt. Auch die der Tiere, z.B. Fische.
Tiere brauchen tatsächlich dringend eine Lobby! Siehe aktuell die verbrecherische Art der Nutztierhaltung u. - schlachtung. Oder schlicht die Sorte Angler welche Fische als nicht leidensfähige Sportobjekte ansehen, und jene welche die Fische zwecks Sicherung ihres eigenen Vergnügens nicht mehr durch das TierSchG geschützt sehen wollen.
Lobby durch durchgeknallte Möchtegern-Tierrechtler ist sicher nicht der ideale Weg. Wir Angler  befassen uns mit Fischen und stehen gnadenlos im Fokus. Demonstrieren wir besser einen gesunden Bezug zur Natur. Fischen mit maßvoller Verwertungsabsicht, frei von widersinnigen Selbstdarstellungspraktiken. Das wird dann auch von Nichtanglern verstanden und akzeptiert.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

richtig, die Jagd und die Fischerei ist in Österreich vom Tierschutzgesetz ausgenommen, nicht die Tiere. Dadurch geht eben z.B. C&R, welches bei uns eben nach dem Tierschutzgesetz eben nicht möglich ist. Wir brauchen aber jetzt keine C&R Diskussion, kann von mir aus auch jeder machen wie er will, aber legal ist es eben in Deutschland nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> @exstralsunder Es ist nicht meine Welt, sondern unsere Welt. Auch die der Tiere, z.B. Fische.
> Tiere brauchen tatsächlich dringend eine Lobby! Siehe aktuell die verbrecherische Art der Nutztierhaltung u. - schlachtung. Oder schlicht die Sorte Angler welche Fische als nicht leidensfähige Sportobjekte ansehen, und jene welche die Fische zwecks Sicherung ihres eigenen Vergnügens nicht mehr durch das TierSchG geschützt sehen wollen.
> Lobby durch durchgeknallte Möchtegern-Tierrechtler ist sicher nicht der ideale Weg. Wir Angler  befassen uns mit Fischen und stehen gnadenlos im Fokus. Demonstrieren wir besser einen gesunden Bezug zur Natur. Fischen mit maßvoller Verwertungsabsicht, frei von widersinnigen Selbstdarstellungspraktiken. Das wird dann auch von Nichtanglern verstanden und akzeptiert.



Hallo,

dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Wir gerieten erst in den Fokus der Pseudo-Tierschützer etc. als das C&R verbunden mit dem Fotografier- und Darstellungswahn so langsam um sich griff und das begann langsam vor so rund 20 Jahren. C&R gabs früher auch schon, speziell in der Fliegenfischerszene, aber auch nur vereinzelt.
 Vor dreissig Jahren wäre jemand, der eine maßigen Fisch wieder schwimmen ließ als einer angesehen worden der nicht alle Tassen im Schrank hat.
Man wurde früher, als Angler manchmal vielleicht als etwas komischer Zeitgenosse belächet, aber Angriffe wie heutzutage sind mir aus den ersten 40 Jahren meiner Anglerkarriere unbekannt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## exstralsunder (24. Juli 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> @exstralsunder Es ist nicht meine Welt, sondern unsere Welt. Auch die der Tiere, z.B. Fische.
> Tiere brauchen tatsächlich dringend eine Lobby! Siehe aktuell die verbrecherische Art der Nutztierhaltung u. - schlachtung. Oder schlicht die Sorte Angler welche Fische als nicht leidensfähige Sportobjekte ansehen, und jene welche die Fische zwecks Sicherung ihres eigenen Vergnügens nicht mehr durch das TierSchG geschützt sehen wollen.
> Lobby durch durchgeknallte Möchtegern-Tierrechtler ist sicher nicht der ideale Weg. Wir Angler  befassen uns mit Fischen und stehen gnadenlos im Fokus. Demonstrieren wir besser einen gesunden Bezug zur Natur. Fischen mit maßvoller Verwertungsabsicht, frei von widersinnigen Selbstdarstellungspraktiken. Das wird dann auch von Nichtanglern verstanden und akzeptiert.



da geb ich dir vollumfänglich Recht.
Tiere gehören geschützt. Natürlich auch Fische.
Nur: wo fängt man an, wo hört man auf?
Was ist strafbar und was nicht?
Muss ein Tiger im Zirkus leben? Ist das Artgerecht? Wenn nein, warum sollte das dann beim Esel anders sein?
Ist es für die Pferde gut, wenn diese über Hindernisse und Gräben springen müssen? Sind Rennpferde besser dran?
Was legitimiert die Wasserkraftwerksbetreiber das sinnlose Töten tausender Fische?
Ist es für Fische im Verhältnis dazu wirklich so schlimm, wenn von denen ein Foto gemacht wird?
Deswegen ja weiter oben meine Frage: was ist ein längerer Zeitraum?  10 Sekunden? 30? oder eine Minute?
Wer legt die Verhälnismäßigkeit fest? Das Gericht? der DAFV? PETA?
Daher bin ich der Meinung, dass eben die Fischerei-genau wie in Österreich- vom Tierchutzgesetz ausgeschlossen wird.
Eben um solchen Problemen mit Peta aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Regeln zum Umgang mit dem Fisch, können im jeweiligen Fischereigesetz festgelegt werden.
Da könnten sich alle 16 Bundesländer ja mal zusammentun und wegen mir 5 Grundsatzparagraphen festlegen.
Letzendlich haben wir Deutschen Fischer ALLE eine Prüfung abgelegt, welche mit einem Kenntnisnachweis verbunden ist.
Das es schwarze Schafe gibt, keine Frage. Die gibt es aber überall. Wer gegen das Gesetz verstoßen will, macht das auch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Juli 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Klär(t) mich mal auf.
> Was hat er denn in seinem Leben so verbrochen, dass er so einen schlechten Ruf hat?
> Ich weiß, dass er für Firma XY auftritt und ab und zu mal in irgend einer Angelzeitschrift zu sehen ist.
> Hin und wieder sieht man ein Bildchen mit einem Zander und ihm.
> ...



Ich würde nicht sagen, das sich Veit einer sonderlich negativen Grundstimmung wegen seinem Tun und Handeln ausgeliefert fühlt. Es ist doch wie immer: dieses laut schreiende 1% an überkritischen und wuttobenden Personen nimmt einfach den größten Raum ein, während die positiv gesinnte Masse (99%) recht lethargisch agiert. Das ist wie bei Produkt-Rezessionen, die zufriedenen Kunden melden sich nicht zu Wort und die unzufriedenen Leute ballern gleich jedes Formular, ganz unabhängig von eigenem Unvermögen oder Blödheit, mit negativer Kritik voll. Das entstandene Bild einer Bewertung verzerrt dann die Realität.

Ich kann dann bei diesem Thema auch aus Erfahrung schreiben, bei über 10.000 Lesern monatlich. Es ist einfach so, das sich 5 Girlies über den Setzkescher echauffieren, aber 9995 überhaupt keine Meinung dazu haben oder sich einfach über die Illustration freuen. Was tun? Sich und sein Handeln wegen 5 Menschen verändern oder weitermachen? Ferner fordern die Leute ja auch monströse Messages oder Klickbaits, beziehungsweise wie bei Veit regelmäßige Großzander auf JPG und nur dann wird interagiert, geliked oder geklickt. Das Problem ist Hausgemacht und vom Leser/Zuschauer massiv gesteuert. Würde der Konsument die inhaltliche Ebene ohne Knall und Peng annehmen, beziehungsweise bevorzugen, dann würden auch die letzten 5 Kritiker verstummen. Wobei - dann ist es die Bildqualität, der Schreibstil, die beworbene Firma, das Gesicht oder die Frisur des Akteurs.

Am Ende dreht sich die Diskussion ohnehin im Kreis. Das Ablichten von Fischen zur "Selbstdarstellung" (größte Unfug überhaupt in der Argumentation) wird dann eben wegen rechtlichen Konsequenzen nur noch nach Totschlag praktiziert. Was dann? Alles im Lot! Sicherlich, nur würden sich dann wieder 5 Prinzessichen aufraffen und wiederum diese Praktik mit Pöbeleien flankieren. Ein Hamsterrad, wie eh und je.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht sagen, das sich Veit einer sonderlich negativen Grundstimmung wegen seinem Tun und Handeln ausgeliefert fühlt.



Wirkt aber schon so,  dass er im Gegensatz zu anderen sehr erfolgreichen Szenegrößen  ziemlich viel negative Kommentare und deutlich weniger positive einsammelt.

Ob er daran nun gänzlich unschuldig ist, möchte ich nicht drauf wetten wollen.

Trotzdem würde ich mich solidarisch zeigen, wenn er Unterstützung gegen diese Truppe bräuchte.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Juli 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht sagen, das sich Veit einer sonderlich negativen Grundstimmung wegen seinem Tun und Handeln ausgeliefert fühlt. Es ist doch wie immer: dieses laut schreiende 1% an überkritischen und wuttobenden Personen nimmt einfach den größten Raum ein, während die positiv gesinnte Masse (99%) recht lethargisch agiert. Das ist wie bei Produkt-Rezessionen, die zufriedenen Kunden melden sich nicht zu Wort und die unzufriedenen Leute ballern gleich jedes Formular, ganz unabhängig von eigenem Unvermögen oder Blödheit, mit negativer Kritik voll. Das entstandene Bild einer Bewertung verzerrt dann die Realität.
> 
> Ich kann dann bei diesem Thema auch aus Erfahrung schreiben, bei über 10.000 Lesern monatlich. Es ist einfach so, das sich 5 Girlies über den Setzkescher echauffieren, aber 9995 überhaupt keine Meinung dazu haben oder sich einfach über die Illustration freuen. Was tun? Sich und sein Handeln wegen 5 Menschen verändern oder weitermachen? Ferner fordern die Leute ja auch monströse Messages oder Klickbaits, beziehungsweise wie bei Veit regelmäßige Großzander auf JPG und nur dann wird interagiert, geliked oder geklickt. Das Problem ist Hausgemacht und vom Leser/Zuschauer massiv gesteuert. Würde der Konsument die inhaltliche Ebene ohne Knall und Peng annehmen, beziehungsweise bevorzugen, dann würden auch die letzten 5 Kritiker verstummen. Wobei - dann ist es die Bildqualität, der Schreibstil, die beworbene Firma, das Gesicht oder die Frisur des Akteurs.
> 
> Am Ende dreht sich die Diskussion ohnehin im Kreis. Das Ablichten von Fischen zur "Selbstdarstellung" (größte Unfug überhaupt in der Argumentation) wird dann eben wegen rechtlichen Konsequenzen nur noch nach Totschlag praktiziert. Was dann? Alles im Lot! Sicherlich, nur würden sich dann wieder 5 Prinzessichen aufraffen und wiederum diese Praktik mit Pöbeleien flankieren. Ein Hamsterrad, wie eh und je.






Wie gestaltete sich denn die Knastnacht für offensichtlich Eines der lethargischen Girlies?

...die halbgefrorene Bockwurst sollte es doch eigentlich richten inPunkto "Lethargie bei Girlies" 

Perfekte Vorlage ... danke dafür


----------



## Kanal-Angler (25. Juli 2020)

Die PETA selbst wurde schon sehr oft mit ihren Anzeigen bei Gericht der Lüge überführt, das wird bei dieser Anzeige nicht anders sein.
Deswegen sollte man einer Anzeige von dieser Sekte weniger Bedeutung zukommen lassen.

*Die PETA ist kein Tierschutzverein sondern nur eine selbsternannte Tierrechtsorganisation.
Die PETA ist ganz klar eine Sekte genauso wie Scientology in den USA und bei uns es ist.
Das Zeigt auch ihr starkes verlangen zu Spendenaufrufen das, sie nur darauf aus ist Spendengelder und auch ganze Erbschaften für ihre Sektenmitglieder zu sammeln.*

Auch die Anzeige der PETA gegen Veit Wilde wird wie so oft auch am Ende eingestellt werden.
Weder das Anglerbord noch alle anderen Leser sollten auf die Anmache dieser Sekte reagieren man sollte sie einfach links liegenlassen und nicht mehr oder weiter erwähnen, sie will so nur noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit auf sich lenken und mehr nicht.
*Diese Sekte hat es einfach nicht verdient auch nur noch einmal mit ihrem Namen Erwähnt zu werden.*


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie gestaltete sich denn die Knastnacht für offensichtlich Eines der lethargischen Girlies?
> 
> ...die halbgefrorene Bockwurst sollte es doch eigentlich richten inPunkto "Lethargie bei Girlies"
> 
> Perfekte Vorlage ... danke dafür


----------



## Andal (25. Juli 2020)

Kanal Angler schrieb:


> Die PETA selbst wurde schon sehr oft mit ihren Anzeigen bei Gericht der Lüge überführt, das wird bei dieser Anzeige nicht anders sein.
> Deswegen sollte man einer Anzeige von dieser Sekte weniger Bedeutung zukommen lassen.
> 
> *Die PETA ist kein Tierschutzverein sondern nur eine selbsternannte Tierrechtsorganisation.
> ...


Dann nehmt vor allem den Namen der Spendengewinnvereinigung nicht mehr in den Mund, unter die Finger. Verballhornt ihn, auf das ihn die Suchmaschinen nicht mehr, oder nur sehr schwer finden. Kann ja nicht angehen, dass 4 Mio sich von 7 Hanseln gängeln lassen!


----------



## fishhawk (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

kommt auch immer drauf an, welche Begriffe  mit dem Namen verknüpft werden.

Im Zusammenhang mit Stiftung Warentest genannt zu werden, dürfte dem Verein evtl. nicht gefallen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Dann nehmt vor allem den Namen der Spendengewinnvereinigung nicht mehr in den Mund, unter die Finger. Verballhornt ihn, auf das ihn die Suchmaschinen nicht mehr, oder nur sehr schwer finden. Kann ja nicht angehen, dass 4 Mio sich von 7 Hanseln gängeln lassen!


Wo du recht hast, hat du recht; keinen Fingerschnipp oder Wink' der PE..

Dann nehmen wir einfach mal in Zukunft die PEsT.
Passt gut dazu, ist uralt und einfach nicht zu tilgen oder überschreiben oder übermalern, aber auch gerade nicht so brandaktuell wie z.B. Viren-Grippen, also in der aktuellen Verwendung so ein bischen frei. Das ist sehr gut!
Das Internet ist voll davon mit unangenehmsten Fakten und historischen Begebenheiten, schlimmer als die Horrorbilder auf dem Tabak und Zigaretten.
Ausgerottet ist die PEsT wie auch die Pest nicht gänzlich, die Geißel der Menschheit kann sogar wegen der großen Verbreitung in Nagetieren/Rodentia jederzeit wieder aufflackern, Standby sozusagen. Zudem habe einige vortreffliche Labore diese Erreger kultiviert und gespeichert, der Background ist überall.

Und schließlich ist PEsT dem Namen/Kürzel der Organisation dann auch noch sehr ähnlich.


----------

